# Do I stop taking my Humira before surgery?



## borderholic

I have surgery schedule in 13 days.  I am due for my Humea next week.

How many people stopped Humira before surgery?

How many people didn't miss an injection before surgery?

Did anyone have complications with or without the Humira prior to surgery?

Thanks


----------



## Jennifer

I know Afidz had issues with Humira and surgery. Talk to your GI and surgeon about stopping Humira prior to surgery. Its been mentioned that one should stop 2 weeks to 10 days prior to surgery.


----------



## Scaryman

I've been wondering about this as well. My local GI said to stop MTX. But he did tell me that he defers ceasing Humira to the University of Chicago and their protocol.  So I skipped a week but ended up taking 1/2 a CC (12.5 MG) with 40mg of Humira. I am scheduled for surgery at the University of Chicago May 24th. 

I've asked the Chief section of the Gastroenterology Dept there (a world Leading Expert on Crohns) what his thoughts were. He along with the Surgical staff have advised me to stay on it no matter what. When I inquired about this, "we cannot have you flaring right before surgery, Inflammation would be a no go for surgery." So I guess its easier for them to handle and deal with a infection? I'm not sure But my cousin who is a Director of a section at NIH ( knows Humira very well.) advised me the same to stay on it no matter what the Documentation says.

I'm a Information technology geek, not a BioMed geek. But since I have a world leading Gastroenterology Dept. telling me to stay on it with a high ranking family member at NIH telling me the same thing I'm inclined to keep taking the shots and move on. Even if it does not make sense to me. I really hope this helps, I've got bigger issues to worry about with my up coming date with surgery. Like the fact that I have a good chance is loosing my ascending and transverse colon (1/2), and Terminal Ileum, and ICV,  and the life altering changes that come with it.


:cool2::cool2: Looks like your having your surgery 3 days before mine.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## afidz

I was not advised to stop taking Humira before surgery. Since then I have had 12 surgeries and countless infections. All of those could of been avoided. (The first 3 were unavoidable) My body can not heal very well because of the infections I got. Scaryman, inflammation is a big risk factor for infection as well so I can understand where your doctors are coming from. But Humira decreases your body's ability to heal and fight infection. Thats why they don't advise starting it if you have any wounds or infections. Borderholic, talk to your GI and see what they prefer you do. Every doctor operates differently, this is just my opinion through my personal experiences


----------



## Dukeis

I had a total proctocolectomy in March of this year. My GI doctor advised me to stop Humira in January. Don't know if it made a difference.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Every GI will have a different response but I think most would take you off and hold off a bit before you letting you back on after surgery. The experiences here will run the gamut so it's critical to talk to your gastro and surgeon about this.


----------



## Scaryman

Yup just to let others in the future know. I met with a world leading gastroenterologist today at the U of C. He and the surgical team told me to stop MTX. But continue humira, we would rather treat the infection ( god forbid) rather than me or others flaring. Surgery during a flare just doesn't happen we all know. There is the answer.

If anyone doubts my doctor lol good luck on that one. Dr. Stephen Hanauer is no joke, his reputation is....just google him.  

In my case he had a couple of questions, but surgery confirmed for next week, he is my attending.


----------



## 2thFairy

I was on Remicade for a year prior to surgery.  Everything I read said that Remicade needed to be stopped 6 weeks prior to surgery, but the colorectal surgeon said it didn't matter to him one way or the other.  Every surgeon has their preferences, so ask your surgeon and go according to what they say.


----------



## Marx

I'm the same boat. I'm having surgery in the summer and I'm currently on infliximab. My GI said to carry on taking it until after the operation but everything I read tells me I'd have to stop for about 6-8 weeks before my op. I'm definitely gonna ask my surgeon about it when I see him in a few weeks.


----------



## afidz

This is just my opinion, and its based on experiences. If my doctor told me they would rather risk infection, I would be walking out that door. If infection gets into your blood stream, it can go anywhere, including your brain, lungs, heart or any other vital organs. Our immune systems don't know how to fight anymore. My life was destroyed because I was on Humira to close to surgery. I would hate to see anyone go through what I did. 
Again, this is just my opinion


----------

